# Flat Back Canoe



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Not trying to go off point here but is there a reason you don't just spend that $$ on a winch?



My 14' footer is an ultra thin boat, one of the lightest for its length. Its real narrow to may 36-42 inch at transom, almost like a sportboat, its a semi-vee. The bottom would need tons of welded runners and the front would need a lot of reinforcement to hold a winch. All that would add a decent amount of weight to the boat. Its a kinda beat up boat, some of the seat supports are pulling through the hull, I had to add some bracings. I just don't think I'm going to have this boat, or its not gonna make it, through too many more seasons. So dropping some coin on a winch that would cost 4X times more than a paid for the boat doesn't make sense to me. I'll get one when I update my fleet. And I really want the canoe for more than just duck hunting as well, I canoe a lot and just need one as well.


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

You can find those pretty cheap, just be patient and keep looking. I looked for months for a grumman sport boat and finally got one a couple weeks ago off craigslist. I got it for 250 bucks, no trailer but it was still a steal. Got a trailer for 250 so all in all I spent 500 bucks and I've already got an engine. Pretty cheap duck boat.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

moose1 said:


> You can find those pretty cheap, just be patient and keep looking. I looked for months for a grumman sport boat and finally got one a couple weeks ago off craigslist. I got it for 250 bucks, no trailer but it was still a steal. Got a trailer for 250 so all in all I spent 500 bucks and I've already got an engine. Pretty cheap duck boat.



That is a steal at $250 for a sportboat, I haven't seen them lower than $800 which was the price of the one I bought. I have to ask for that price what kind of shape was it in?


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's in almost perfect condition. It doesn't leak at all. The guy didn't know what it was, he just knew it was a grumman boat, you could tell it had been sitting around for a long time. There was some damage to the front bow on top, nothing structural. I had rails and winch mount applied for hunting shiawassee and Butch fixed the bow for 10$. I tried putting photos up but couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

moose1 said:


> It's in almost perfect condition. It doesn't leak at all. The guy didn't know what it was, he just knew it was a grumman boat, you could tell it had been sitting around for a long time. There was some damage to the front bow on top, nothing structural. I had rails and winch mount applied for hunting shiawassee and Butch fixed the bow for 10$. I *tried putting photos up but couldn't figure out how to do it.*


If your pics are already on your computer just click on the paperclip in the reply to thread screen. A new window will pop up titled *"manage* *attatchments"*. Click on* "choose file"* and go to where your pictures are stored on your computer. Double click on the picture you want to upload. Once that is done click on *"upload"*. Repeat for each individual picture you want to upload. There is another way to to upload pictures but this is probably the easiest.


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

here is a pic of it, with the winch mount and all camo'd up.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice find I remember when you mentioned you were in the market for one, your patience paid off I knew it would. Your'e going to love that boat I promise you that. Looks like it is an early to mid 1970's model or older based on the seat braces on the end of the seats and no flotation foam along the sides. 

Mine is a 1984 model w/o those braces and has the foam along the sides. Funny thing is the older models are rated at a higher weight capacity (1100 lbs) than the one I have (455 lbs) which I don't quite understand it's the same boat. I have had that much weight with just two people in it but she handled just fine with the additional weight. I need to do a better job on my camo the base coat is fine I just didn't break it up as good as I could have. It's my summer project this year.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

http://lansing.craigslist.org/boa/4433733918.html this just popped up on craigslist. hope it helps.


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/boa/4420839432.html
It sounds like its exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/boa/4390487113.html

Problem solved....small, lite, mud motor, winch and runners. Good price.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

VstarBR said:


> http://lansing.craigslist.org/boa/4433733918.html this just popped up on craigslist. hope it helps.


 definitely don't want fiberglass.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

moose1 said:


> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/boa/4420839432.html
> It sounds like its exactly what you are looking for.




Saw this a week ago, this is the closest thing to what I want, but it is not aluminum, I really want an aluminum canoe. I thought these might be significantly heavier than alum. I looked it up, it only weighs 57 lbs, that seems very close to what an aluminum would weigh. Might have to give him a call.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Matthuntsall said:


> Saw this a week ago, this is the closest thing to what I want, but it is not aluminum, I really want an aluminum canoe. I thought these might be significantly heavier than alum. I looked it up, it only weighs 57 lbs, that seems very close to what an aluminum would weigh. Might have to give him a call.


Just be patient an aluminum will show up sooner or later, you have plenty of time yet.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

jonesy16 said:


> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/boa/4390487113.html
> 
> Problem solved....small, lite, mud motor, winch and runners. Good price.


can find them quite a bit cheaper than that......i have twice..


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

choc24/7 said:


> can find them quite a bit cheaper than that......i have twice..


The mud motor is worth 3k new being a backwater and the winch looks in good shape along with the rest of the boat not to mention it is a war eagle....I'm sure you could get this boat for a little cheaper but not by much. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I offered that guy 5500 a couple of weeks ago and he wouldn't take it. He is pretty firm at 6k for that boat.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

There's a 10ft Pintail boat in Dewitt on CL. Looks like it'd be a killer 1man rig.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's one near Grand Rapids condition doesn't look too bad from the picture. Say's it's 15.5' and fair cosmetically and good structurally picture is a little rough but might be worth a phone call.

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/4445769250.html

Here's a better one priced the same as the one above looks to be in pretty good shape it's 16' not sure you'll find many square sterns under 15' anyways.

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/4442885878.html

They're further away from you but sometimes you need to go outside your area to find what you want and for the price imo would be worth a little driving. I had to drive 4 hrs. one way to find my sportboat well worth the 8 hrs. round trip, plus I got to see some areas of Michigan I never saw before.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey I'm on a roll and closer to you. These are all much better boats than the thin skinned meyers sportspals.

http://flint.craigslist.org/boa/4442850054.html


This one is in Angola, In. along the Michigan border but a decent boat.

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/boa/4441301407.html


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

yea that one in flint is the best ive seen yet as to what I am looking for. Not a bad price either.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Matthuntsall said:


> Saw this a week ago, this is the closest thing to what I want, but it is not aluminum, *I really want an aluminum canoe. * I thought these might be significantly heavier than alum. I looked it up, it only weighs 57 lbs, that seems very close to what an aluminum would weigh. Might have to give him a call.



The Meyers Sportspals are aluminum but only .032 thickness that's pretty thin plus the S13 has only a 3hp rating you can get a slightly longer one for much less money than he's asking, higher hp rating, slightly heavier probably 15 lbs give or take on a 16' canoe but thicker aluminum/hull. I went thru the same thing and decided against the thinner material for safety reasons and longevity. If your going to drag the sportspal over those long dikes not sure how long it will last you. There's always a trade off when you go thinner material/lighter.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> There's a 10ft Pintail boat in Dewitt on CL. Looks like it'd be a killer 1man rig.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This does look nice only 2 hp rating though.

http://lansing.craigslist.org/boa/4442972257.html

http://s.vid.ly/embeded.html?link=k...ime=3.853732&volume=0.6&mute=false&state=play


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Puddler-Hunter said:


> The Meyers Sportspals are aluminum but only .032 thickness that's pretty thin plus the S13 has only a 3hp rating you can get a slightly longer one for much less money than he's asking, higher hp rating, slightly heavier probably 15 lbs give or take on a 16' canoe but thicker aluminum/hull. I went thru the same thing and decided against the thinner material for safety reasons and longevity. If your going to drag the sportspal over those long dikes not sure how long it will last you. There's always a trade off when you go thinner material/lighter.


We did it with a sportspal....wasn't bad but you are right, they take a beating quick. I got my money worth out of it though.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

turns out a buddy down the road was selling a 16 1/2 ft areocraft.got it for 2 hundred.need to replace transom wood,other than that in great shape.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

Matthuntsall said:


> yea that one in flint is the best ive seen yet as to what I am looking for. Not a bad price either.



Well....Did you make an offer ? Did you find what your'e looking for yet ?


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Puddler-Hunter said:


> Well....Did you make an offer ? Did you find what your'e looking for yet ?


 
Yes I found a 14' alum. flat back up north where I go fishing/camping. Not in any hurry to pick it up, I don't need it until fall. I told him I would come get one of these weekends Im up there fishing.


----------

